# Ian Thornley interview/rig rundown



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thought that you all may like this....seems like he pretty much uses Suhr 99% of the time...but it will be interesting to see what the secret pedal is...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155819524772324



Edit
This video seems to be a lil pi$$y when trying to play...here is the link..
https://www.facebookDOTcom/cdnmusician/videos/vb.21999267323/10155819524772324/?type=2&theater

Edit again...take the DOT out and try the link


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Second edit...when did it get so hard to post a link


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Ian was using a Morris Grinder, but because of Suhr giving him lots of money and flying the band to Europe he is not using it. 

As you can see in this video, Brian is using a Morris Mojo amp.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting that. Neat tidbits on how he approaches songwriting, pedal usage etc...


----------

